# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  ¿Champiñones? NO: Amanitas en Benageber

## Luján

Hoy hemos estado de paseo por los alrededores de la presa de Benagéber y, restos el incendio aparte, nos hemos encontrado con esta curiosidad, que nos hemos traído a casa ya que creemos que son comestibles.

Creemos que estos hongos son champiñones silvestres y, por tanto, comestibles, pero tenemos dudas y no vamos a cocinarlos sin estar seguros. Pido la colaboración de los que sabéis más de esto que yo (o sea, cualquiera).

Aquí van las imágenes:



Me sorprendió el tamaño del mayor de ellos. La tapa del objetivo es de uno de 58mm de diámetro.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Luján, perdona que te chafe el "aperitivo" pero NO, no son champiñones. No todas las setas blancas son champiñones.

Se trata de una Amanita.

Hay dos especies muy parecidas entre las que dudo, _Amanita ovoidea_ y _Amanita proxima_. Dudo entre ellas porque los caracteres que las separan no se aprecian bien en las fotos. Me explico.

_Amanita ovoidea_ se caracteriza por su tamaño considerable, su color blanco (incluidas las láminas), su anillo muy frágil y caduco que se deshace en copos o girones que quedan adheridos al margen del sombrero y por la volva amplia en forma de saco y de color blanco. Es comestible pero de calidad mediocre.

_Amanita proxima_, por su parte, se caracteriza por un tamaño algo menor, por la cutícula lisa y brillante, el anillo submembranoso y persistente y la volva de color ocre-anaranjado vivo, más adherida al pie que en el caso de _A. ovoidea_. Crece en los mismos ambientes y muy a menudo mezclada con _A. ovoidea_. Es tóxica.

En el caso de tus fotos no podemos apreciar ni el anillo (es un ejemplar demasiado joven), ni el color de la volva (al arrancar el ejemplar la has dejado enterrada en el suelo, se aprecia en la última fotografía). La foto más representativa es la tercera, y por lo que se ve en ella, cutícula lisa y brillante y la volva que parece tener un tono ocre (el color anaranjado se incrementa con el roce) y estar bastante adherida al pie, me inclino por la segunda, _Amanita proxima_. Yo no me la comería.

Tampoco se suele recomendar el consumo de Amanita ovoidea por varias razones. La primera, como comento más arriba, es que es bastante mediocre y la segunda y más importante, es por la posibilidad de confundirla con otras Amanitas tóxicas. La más probable es con A. proxima por su parecido macroscópico, pero también se puede confundir con otras Amanitas blancas como _A. verna_, _A. virosa_ o formas blancas de _A. phalloides_, en cuyo caso sería mucho más grave porque éstas últimas son mortales.

Por último decirte que los champiñones se caracterizan porque sus láminas son primero rosas, luego pasan a pardo-chocolate conforme maduran las esporas y, al final, se vuelven negras. Ningún champiñón tiene volva en la base del pie.
Las Amanitas, por su parte, tienen las láminas blancas y volva en la base del pie (esa especie de saquito membranoso). Si tienes los ejemplares en casa verás que las láminas son blancas. La volva de las Amanitas hay que tener cuidado, porque al ser una estructura tan frágil, es muy frecuente dejarla enterrada al arrancar las setas y éste carácter nos puede pasar desapercibido.

Pongo fotos de las 2 especies:

*Amanita ovoidea*. Anillo fugaz, harinoso, se deshace en copos. Volva amplia, en forma de saco y de color blanco. 
















*Amanita proxima*. Anillo submembranoso, más persistente (no siempre). Volva adherida al pie y de color ocre-anaranjado vivo.









Saludos.
Emilio.

----------


## Luján

Muchísimas gracias. Más que eso.

En la nevera están desde que llegamos, y por lo que dices irán de allí a la basura. Ya que hay dudas entre dos especies, una de las cuales es peligrosa, no las comeremos. Al menos, me quedo con la idea (quizás equivocada) de que podrán seguir reproduciéndose al no haberlas arrancado "de raíz" y seguirán haciendo su labor en la naturaleza. No estos sombreros, claro está, sino las raíces (o como se diga en micología) que allí quedaron.

De una de ellas sí que saqué a posteriori la volva, pero ahora no recuerdo el color de la misma y no le saqué foto. No me arriesgo.

Seguramente, y si tengo tiempo, las abriré y les sacaré fotos antes de tirarlas.

La verdad es que me extrañaba que un "champiñón" tuviera 60mm de diámetro.

----------


## Azuer

En el caso de recolectar _A. ovoidea_ con fines gastronómicos hay que tener mucho cuidado. Aparte de compartir hábitat es muy frecuente que ambas especies crezcan juntas, unos ejemplares mezclados con otros, te lo digo por experiencia, en cuyo caso hay que examinar ejemplar por ejemplar. 

Y para rizar aún más el rizo, también son frecuentes ejemplares poco típicos, o con caracteres intermedios, con lo cual las dudas se acrecientan aún más.

Como te digo, no merece la pena, _A. ovoidea_ no es ninguna maravilla, ni ningún manjar exquisito como para correr riesgos.

Con las setas hay que tener MUCHO CUIDADO, ya que podemos recolectar especies que resultan deliciosas en la cocina, pero también especies muy venenosas, incluso mortales. No se debe consumir jamás ningún ejemplar del que tengamos la más mínima duda acerca de su correcta identificación.

Saludos.

----------


## Azuer

Un enlace interesante para ilustrar lo que digo:

http://www.navarra.es/NR/rdonlyres/B...PROXIMA_09.pdf

... y fijaos lo que dice:  "Varón de 67 años sin antecedentes de interés que trascurridas 10 horas de la ingesta de "*3 pequeños champiñones blancos*" presenta molestias digestivas con vómitos y diarrea."

----------


## Luján

Cambio el nombre del hilo, ya que definitivamente no son champiñones.





> Un enlace interesante para ilustrar lo que digo:
> 
> http://www.navarra.es/NR/rdonlyres/B...PROXIMA_09.pdf
> 
> ... y fijaos lo que dice: "Varón de 67 años sin antecedentes de interés que trascurridas 10 horas de la ingesta de "*3 pequeños champiñones blancos*" presenta molestias digestivas con vómitos y diarrea."


Pues los que tengo en casa no son precisamente "pequeños".

----------

